# [APP][2.2+] Device Frame Generator for Android



## f2prateek (Jun 7, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 2.2.X (FROYO)

Source:: http://f2prateek.github.com/Device-Frame-Generator/
Generate device frames for your screenshots right from your device. Supports generation through share intents, and batch processing. Please ensure that the device is configured correctly in settings to match the screenshot size. Built upon the android-ui-utils asset studio framework created by Roman Nurik, copyright Google Inc.










Grab it at: 








https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.psrivastava.deviceframegenerator

http://f2prateek.github.com/Device-Frame-Generator/


----------



## Jezz_X (Mar 20, 2012)

This is actually a pretty cool concept too be able too easily do this on your phone or tablet


----------



## tp76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Simple idea, great execution...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

